# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  Bow Hunt Trip

## Dougie

Anyone in the Wellington/Wairarapa area who is keen to take this muppet on a bow hunt? Must not be afraid of the camera, I'd love to give this a go. Depending on how it goes, might be able to score some sponsored gear.

Any takers?

----------


## scoped

goats or deer and do you have a bow

----------


## Dougie

No bow, not even fired (fired?) a hunting bow in my life.

Not bothered on animal. Need some target practice first!

----------


## Matt2308

Pity your on the other island, if it were down nearer ChCh then could have sorted something.

----------


## Feral

really need a bow to start on - there's a lot to take on when you start with a bow, and if you have a compound then it needs to have the draw length and poundage set to your size and strength. Shooting accuracy and safety really depends on a correct set up. Not trying to turn you off, just saying that there's a bit involved to do it properly, and a learning curve to get the basics of bow shooting right.

----------


## Feral

Just to add to that, PM me if you can get to Palmy some time and I'll adjust my son's bow to suit and give you an intro to shooting. The other place to look at is popping in to the Kapiti Archery club up in Waikanae (Reikorangi). They have recurves and someone can introduce you to it there.

----------


## Dougie

Sounds awesome, I shall get back to you via PM  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## buckles1

Careful! once you try it you will be hooked!!

----------


## Dougie

> Careful! once you try it you will be hooked!!


Hey bro, you called it.....totally addicted now.

----------


## Nimoy5414

> Hey bro, you called it.....totally addicted now.


Seems professional attitude...

----------


## Dougie

> Seems professional attitude...


?

----------


## screamO

> ?


Drinking and posting I think :ORLY:

----------

